# Welches DisplayPort-Kabel? Gsync, 1440p, 144hz



## wonderhalou (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kaufe in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Monitor. Es wird wohl der Dell S2716DG. Dazu hole ich mir auch noch eine GTX 1070 (ASUS Strix).
Nun frage ich mich, welches Kabel von 2 Metern (besser 3 Metern) Länge empfehlenswert wäre, wenn man Gsync, 144hz und 1440p voll ausreizen möchte, ohne dass das Kabel dann in irgendeiner Art und Weise die Funktionien limitiert, so wie es ja auch bei 4k@30hz ab einer bestimmten Länge der Fall ist. Kenn mich da nich so aus. 

Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 

Danke für eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Roli (2. Januar 2017)

Moin, 

generell gilt bei Kabeln für diese Art Monitor: über 2m wird es "gefährlich". Über 3m "fragt man nach Ärger" (Aussage eines AMD-Offiziellen).
Falls möglich, bleib also unter 3m, besser noch 2m.

Ansonsten liegt beim Dell ein DP-Kabel bei. 
Ich weiß aber nicht in welcher Länge. Wenn du aufgrund unzureichender Länge ein neues kaufen musst: Lindy Chromo. Ist teurer als die Konkurrenz, dafür aber als einziges mir bekanntes DP Kabel auf dem deutschen Markt VESA-zertifiziert (wird von AMD empfohlen) und kommt mit 10 Jahren Garantie. Nutze ich auch selber.
LINDY 41532 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Wenn dir das nicht so wichtig ist tut es auch irgend ein anderes Billigkabel:
KabelDirekt 2m 4K 60HZ DisplayPort zu DisplayPort Kabel / Version 1.2 - TOP Series: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gruß 
Roland


----------

